# pneumatic jumping spider



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Just got a new prop on my site..
Its the pneumatic Jumping Spider... 
Let me know what you think...

click on my signature to go there!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice work guy. Are you going to paint the shaft flat black? It's got to be a lot cheaper then the one I picked up and I like the hight you get out of it. Check out my photo album to see what I mean.


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW Growler, you got some awesome props there man!!!
Love the huge spider... 
See my wife H.A.T.E.S. spiders... im lucky to get this one in the mix.. she comes out in to the garage and if its sitting anywhere she just goes right back inside. LOL
But yeah I like your jumping spider to, its like a chabaca spider.. lol
NICE!

I think mine ended up costing like $15 bucks... but I used stuff I already had and bought only a couple of things needed for the project.
Oh and yes I painted the whole thing black. Here is a picture of where it is now..



















Notice I put a sponge at the base where the pipe comes back down, it dont make any noise now when it goes back to ready position. I will paint it black as well.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

I am going to have to add this to my todo list...I realy need to stop looking at this forum.

Great work!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I love the fact that you built it yourself. Right now I'm buying the pneumatic stuff and then building things around them. I really want to take a welding class so I can make the frames too. I tend to have a theme for each year so I can tear down stuff and use the pneumatics in different things. 
I tend to make things now that scare me so I know they will scare others. I really hate clowns so that was the theme for last year. Since I can't stand bugs and don't like spiders, that is this year. Next year I think I'm going a different direction. I have ideas but, want to plan them out a little first. 
Are you going to hide it behind a bush or where do you plan on putting it?


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

ROFLMAO... I know exactly what you mean voodoo willy, I have SOOOOO many new ideas from going through here that my house is gonna be in the news paper by the time im done with Halloween this year.
This prop is SUPER easy to make. Its so easy that I dont even have to do a step by step on this one. Just looking at the pictures is more than enough... If you make your own pneumatic cylinder the rest is cake. The pneumatic cylinder is the hardest part and its easy to.
I used this link to help when making the cylinder, but instead of using the plug that they used I changed it and it works great.
P V C PNEUMATIC CYLINDER

I would say if you can find the rubber they used for it, use it... if not I can make another one in about 5 minutes and do a step by step on it. It works great and is very very cheap. I have another one for a trash can trauma that is a 3 foot pneumatic ram so it goes really high....
Happy Hunting !


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes Growler, ill put shrubs in all over to cover things up... This one will have 2 shrubs in front of it and the spider will jump right down the middle to the fence.
Oh and im making a fence to go from my street in front of my yard up the middle of the yard to my front gate in front of my door. That way I can do different things on both sides of my yard. Different themes in 4 different areas.
Ill get some more pictures up soon but if you havent been to my halloween page yet, check it out.. theres a few things on there. Use ANYTHING you need and if you have any questions feel free to ask! Ill do what I can....


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*I Love it!*

I have no knowledge at all how to make this, but I am going to give it a go. I want more things that move. Every room has a different theme. My daughter is having Halloween party. Then probably a Halloween walkthrough. I am doing alot of the decorating. I am going to try and find materials. Thank You! I might be asking a few more questions...


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Not a problem Dollylinn, love to help...
So things you will need:

1. Piece of ply wood or partical board for base bout 26 1/2" long by 10" wide.

2. Small piece of 2x4 for the 2 end erections <(sorry for the lack of words... both about 6" tall.
also a 2x4 cut to 11" long for the lifting rod to rest on.

3. 1" PVC cut to 27 1/2" long... this is the lifting rod.

4. 1" T fitting 

5. 2 1" PVC cut to 3" long... these go in the T fitting

6. PVC elbow 1" to 3/4"... for the top of the lifting rod...

7. a piece of squishy foam.... this keeps the lifting rod from banging against the resting board...

If you need more instructions please let me know....

ALSO.. these are the measurements and things I used for my pneumatic cylinder.

1" PVC cut 10" long, and 2 end caps.

1/2" PVC cut to 12" long and 2 end caps.

quick connect hose fitting.

L bracket for the end of the ram.

Plumbers tape for connecting the ram to the base. 2 small bolts & 4 nuts

3" long bolt and 3 nuts for connecting the ram to the lifting rod.

Ok and the plunger is the difficult part of the pneumatic cylinder
Like I said before, if you are not going to go with the instructions from the link I put in a few posts back, I will make another one and take pictures and make a how to on it If you need... Just let me know... Its easy but my own design.

So there ya go and I hope I didn't lose you anywhere. you should be able to look at my pictures and see all the items I put above and see where they go. But if you have any questions let me know!


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank You! This will be my hardest project yet. I have alot of this stuff already. I do alot of arts and crafts and have made a few of the PVC bodies. So I have some tools ect. I will get my missing items tomorrow after work. This is such at great site, and so many great ideas, and help!!!Thanks


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

No problem Dollylinn, glad I can help. and this is a great first air prop for ya... Its really not hard... hard part is already done, knowing what you need to put it together...
Good luck, and be sure to send me pics.. I love to see what comes of it..


----------



## WebzArt (Sep 10, 2008)

Kammo, 

I loved your photos..the step by step is really easy to understand. I do have a question for you which is going to sound silly since most know all about the pneumatic props but what makes the arm go back down? I would assume that there would still be pressure enough to keep it up. Could you please explain this part to me? 

Thanks


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh not a problem WebzArt..
Well the arm will retract mainly from weight... BUT I have place a couple rubber bands to it to help with the withdraw. At the angle the arm is set at there is no need to hook up both bottom and top pressure tube. Just the bottom one. Now using the home made pneumatic rams, these work great but are NOT as good as the aluminum ones. I built this one with the home made ram to show they can be use for this type of project and are cheap and easy to make. 
but a rubber band or small bungee cord will bring it back to start position.


----------



## WebzArt (Sep 10, 2008)

Kammo,

I get it now lol. Thank you so much for your reply..sounds and looks easy enough to do (I think) so I am going to try that. Def. keep us updated on your projects as they are really enjoyable to look at not to mention all the great ideas us little people get haha


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh for sure! I do a little all week long but lately I do more on the weekends.. so just check my site every once in a while and the dates on the project will let you know if I did anything to them....
If you need any more help feel free to ask....


----------



## nick16789 (Oct 8, 2008)

question for you, im thinking of building something similar but there are a few things i dont understand, if any one could help id really appreciate it. I have an air compresser but how do i hook the compresser up to the prop, second how do i control when the air compressor shoots and stops shooting air? Do i have to turn a valve every time? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

well nick, this is about the best way to explain how this works....

Haunting With Compressed Air


----------



## nick16789 (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks so much for that website, that made everything much clearier, im getting pumped. one last ? if you dont mind, where can i find an electric solenoid, are they found at home depot?


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

well you can find them at home depot in the sprinkler section, BUT you have to make sure you have the correct power for it.
I found a lot of 6 electric valves for $25 and they all run off of 210 (wall power) I dont know alot about the whole power supply stuff but there are lots of people here that do.

Anyone wanna help out on this one????


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay, was out of town. I pick up my stuff from Frightprops. They have a large variety of stuff and a few different soleniods.

Growler


----------

